# Forcing a regen ??



## TonyC (Jan 16, 2019)

Looking for an aftermarket unit that will allow me to force a regen manually without having to deal with a dealership.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

@Snipesy developed a BiScan app for Android which has the option to trigger manual regen. 

There’s a thread on this SOMEWHERE on CruzeTalk but with this new site software I can’t seem to locate it.

Perhaps someone can reply with the link.......?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I believe this was the original thread when he was developing it: https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/torque-app-testers-wanted.184506/


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

TonyC said:


> Looking for an aftermarket unit that will allow me to force a regen manually without having to deal with a dealership.


I have the Torque App, about $5 on Google play. An adapter is about $50 tops for a good one, and the Bi-Scan for GM app is also on the Google Play store (developed by Snipesy, on this forum), I think it's going for about $30, but I can't see as I'm one of the Beta testers that got it free. It's an awesome app and will do many things including force a normal regen, and a Service Regen. I did the testing to verify these functions worked, and they do. I highly recommend this app.


----------

